# 3D Binos



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

if they followed IBO's rule change , the should be no limit.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

11.9.1 [FCA Similar] Camera or range-finding devices are not allowed on any of the
shooting ranges regardless of use. Handheld binoculars are allowed. All
binoculars must bear the manufacturer‟s original markings showing their
maximum power. [FITA has removed this restriction in its 3D classes for 2007]

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=125

if you need the rule book


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done. Seems I was looking at the wrong page of the rule book. Thanks.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Doesnt it say under FCAs rule book that you are not allowed to use binos over 9X?? i could be wrong.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

8 or 8.5 cause they allow mine at 8.5x50


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

the FCA rules are less than 9x


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

http://www.ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=22


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

The OAA has never followed the IBO or FCA on the Bino ruling, our testing found the so called reason for the limitation to be very lacking and decided against it many years ago.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

You bring up a good point Sean, it's also used as a reason for banning cameras. If cameras are so good for range finding, why is it I carry a laser range finder instead? I do own both.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

ya it was so stupid, they said that higher power could be used for rangfinding, when infact the lower power binos are more precise when using them for ranging


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so horrible at judging distance! =(


----------

